# Butts



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm doing super bowl at the firehouse. Wings and things during the game and pulled pork sammies with beans and cole slaw at 1/2 time. Big question, with bone in butts 8# average, how many do ya think I'll need to feed about 30 guys? I'm guessing 3 but I'm sure somebody here will have a better idea.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

I did 4 butts over New Years and ended up with 25 vacuum sealed bags, each holding enough for 4 good sized sammiches  8)  . I'd load 'er up and Foodsave the rest  :-D .  3 is prolly a good number ~ With 2, you might come up short, depending on how big your friends are and what you have for sides of course.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2005)

If you're going to do 3, why not just throw another butt on and keep the third company?  4...3...what's the difference??? Worst case is the guys will have some to take home, right?


----------



## john pen (Jan 26, 2005)

Ive always gone with the theory that as long as you have leftovers, you had enough...and nothin' wrong with leftover butt!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

30-35% is pretty good.  I've read loss percentages anywhere from 25% to a little over 50%.  Generally, I loose around 45% of the weight during my cooks.  I think the way the animal was raised and what it ate has alot to do with it...


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Firehouse? Hungry men! I'm guessin that they would eat leftovers? Do four. What are butts at Sam's $1.30/ lb? They come in two pack as well. Yep, four. Woodman


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Do 4
Jim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

I think I'll do 4! Thanks


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Bill, that photo look suspiciously like a police evidence room!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Bill, that photo look suspiciously like a police evidence room!


Hmmm...Guess it does a little.  I had just trayed them up to take to the freezer down stairs and thought "I need more _evidence_ that this cook actually took place".


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Well I decided to order a case of them instead! 6 to a case, I needed 4, I'll probably cook 5, freeze 1 uncooked, pull and freeze one for myself and 4 for the boys. Can't wait to get fatz's pig powder to try on them!


----------

